# Nice $10 starter set 1/2 shank bits



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are looking for a decent quality starter set of 1/2" shank bits, check out Woodcraft's clearance department.
I bought a 4 bit set in a nice box for $9.99
It has a 1/2" straight bit, 1/2" flush trim bit with bearing, a 1/4" radius bit, and a 1/4" radius cove bit with bearing
That set # is 148058
They also hava a 4 bit set with 4 straight bits, for $9.95
I didn't need a starter set, but bought them for spares.
One store in Ft. Meyers, FL, sold me the set at the online sale price, but the store in Sarasota, FL refused, saying it cost them more than that.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Be sure to get on their mailing list...
They have a sale flier out now with a $15 peal off coupon good on any $50 before tax purchase... 
Good until 16th Aug I think...
I already stocked on on those 1/2 inch shank bits the last time... now that granite surface plate is looking nice... and you can not have too many clamps...right ?
Last flier had a $10 cash coupon. Their book selection is amazing...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

GBM said:


> Be sure to get on their mailing list...
> They have a sale flier out now with a $15 peal off coupon good on any $50 before tax purchase...
> Good until 16th Aug I think...
> I already stocked on on those 1/2 inch shank bits the last time... now that granite surface plate is looking nice... and you can not have too many clamps...right ?
> Last flier had a $10 cash coupon. Their book selection is amazing...


At the Sarasota FL Woodcaft store, I had my 15% coupon ready, but they would not honor the net price on the $10 bit sets. So, I bought nothing and went home and got back on the PC


----------

